# Can I Extend the Throw of Convoy S2+



## Needmore (Jun 12, 2017)

The S2 lights the entire world around you for 30 yds with it's flood type beam. I need a spot beam that will light up a yard varmit 60 yds away. I have a handfull of $3 AA zoomies that do a better job of this than my S2, but the S2 battery lasts much longer and I think if I could focus the beam like a zoomie it would work great. I know I probably can't turn the S2 into a zoomie, but wondering if a different type reflector might be available to create a further reaching spot beam.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jun 12, 2017)

Convoy S2 is apparently designed to be more of a flooder, rather than a thrower, and if you want to extend the throw, TIR (Total Internal Reflection) optics is the way to go. Or you can just jump to Convoy M1 which throws better than the S2, and they both accept the same batteries.


----------



## jorn (Jun 12, 2017)

Since you cant get a bigger reflector, you should srink the lightsource. Change the led to a smaller one. The xm-l2 led in a small reflector will always be floody. I see the driver is 2.1A , so it will run great with a xp-g2 led. A smaller, slightly overdriven led will foucus a tighter beam in those small reflectors.

Or you can just keep it like it is and buy a convoy c8 with a xp-l hi led. Thats cheper than buying a led on a copper star, thermal paste, soldering stuff, etc to mod the light you got.


----------



## Needmore (Jun 12, 2017)

Unfortunately the light will go in a magnetic adapter that clamps to a rifle barrel. Light head cannot be larger than the S2 body or it won't fit. Neither suggestion will work. I was hoping a different shape reflector might focus the beam better.


----------



## light-modder (Jun 12, 2017)

You can get a cheap aspheric lens and mod your light with that. It won't be zoomable you'll have to focus it where you want it and it'll stay there.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jun 12, 2017)

TIR optics for that isn't large - 21.5 x 13mm - will fit Convoy S2 just fine, however you do have to put a bit work into it in installation, as the inner thread in the head is in the way.

I used 45 degree TIR reflector from Mountain Electronics, however for throw, I recommend different one with shallow throw degree, like this one as an instance - http://www.leddna.com/10-degree-21mm-reflector-collimator-led-lens-for-cree-xml-xm-l-led/

- and I recommend you to keep the glass window in the Convoy S2+ head as you wouldn't want to scratch the TIR reflector.


----------



## Needmore (Jun 12, 2017)

Dr. Mario said:


> TIR optics for that isn't large - 21.5 x 13mm - will fit Convoy S2 just fine, however you do have to put a bit work into it in installation, as the inner thread in the head is in the way.
> 
> I used 45 degree TIR reflector from Mountain Electronics, however for throw, I recommend different one with shallow throw degree, like this one as an instance - http://www.leddna.com/10-degree-21mm-reflector-collimator-led-lens-for-cree-xml-xm-l-led/
> 
> - and I recommend you to keep the glass window in the Convoy S2+ head as you wouldn't want to scratch the TIR reflector.



You're talking to a flashlight user, not a modder. Give me an idea what is involved. If I need to grind out the inner threads what is no longer held in place by them? Is the reflector a simple R&R and held properly in place with the existing hardware? Glass window held in place as before? Beam alignment reasonably true when I get done? Obviously I haven't had the S2 apart beyond adding the battery!


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jun 13, 2017)

Good point. You can have someone to mod your S2 or build another one (Mountain Electronics has similar service), if modding something is not your strong suit.

If you wanna mod it yourself, you just unscrew the LED pill (the active light engine of the flashlight) with crimp ring plier, and then remove just the reflector - leave the glass window in as an insurance. Install the TIR optics (you may wanna fabricate a tool to screw in TIR optics housing so you don't damage the reflector, however not all TIR reflectors of Convoy S2 class are the same - just check). Then reinstall the light engine. You have to have good bit of patience however.

If you don't wanna go down the route, then zoomie optics at the end of S2 is the way to go, however ugly. YMMV.


----------



## jorn (Jun 13, 2017)

If you cant go for a bigger reflector, you got to shrink the led. Big led with a small optic/reflector is the recipe for a flood light. If you want throw, you got to do something with the size ratio between the led and the optic. So going for a overdriven xp-g2 will be your best mod for getting the extra reach.


----------



## camelight (Jun 13, 2017)

As been said use smaller emmiter, xpg2 or for more output but slitly bigger emmiter xpl hi
Also you can buy smo reflector or tir i am not sure what is throwier 

Also if you want the more output of the xpl hi you also can change the driver for even more output (that will give more throw)

And if you are not into modding you can buy a convoy s2 with xpl hi and smo reflector (or even the bigger convoy c2 xpl hi that has much better throw)

Oh and a video on modding a light the proces is similar https://youtu.be/ojTR8lmGZ7o


----------



## Needmore (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks guys. Looks like no simple solution to mod the S2+. Most practical solution for me is just to buy a second magnetic mount using a zoomie light for those times when when I need extra throw. Takes only a few seconds to swap lights.


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 13, 2017)

See if mountain electronics has the smooth reflector. It will help a little. Otherwise go with one of their custom jobs


----------



## STO (Jun 13, 2017)

You can only do so much with the frontal area of a tube light, not that that has stopped me from trying, so far the best throwing S2+ custom I've built is a 32kcd (359m ANSI) triple. Although I think I can make a single do 40-50, going to try when the Tan S2+ comes up for sale hopefully in a few days. There are some nice intermediate lights though, slightly larger than a tube light but smaller than a C8. The Jaxman M8 throw version has caught my eye recently.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jun 13, 2017)

Cree XP-G and Nichia 219 / 319 LEDs are better for throw because you want the LED to be as small as possible, while providing much more emitter surface area (I know, optical science is tricky, but it works out anyways). I own two Nichia LED flashlights (one Convoy S2+ with diffused TIR, more for examination, and another one, Convoy M1 which is already a pretty good thrower and I might need to try and find XM-L HI version of Nichia 219C LED for it to extend throw a little bit).

Smooth reflector could help, but truthfully TIR is better as you want the light losses to be as minimal as possible.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jun 13, 2017)

Would de-doming the LED do anything?


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jun 13, 2017)

LeanBurn said:


> Would de-doming the LED do anything?



Ad for Nichia LEDs, it's a quite good question, however, the dome material is made of stiffer Silicone, and it could potentially take some Phosphor with it, exposing the LED die, leaving you with near UV LED, not what I'd ideally want. Cree X series (XM, XP and XHP) are much easier to de-dome, however.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 15, 2017)

Needmore said:


> Unfortunately the light will go in a magnetic adapter that clamps to a rifle barrel. Light head cannot be larger than the S2 body or it won't fit. Neither suggestion will work. I was hoping a different shape reflector might focus the beam better.



You're not likely to find a better shaped reflector unfortunately. Also, it would be almost impossible to turn the S2+ into a zoomie. The body lacks the sliding bezel needed for a zoomie.

*Your best options for increasing the throw*:
1. Replace the LED with a higher intensity one. I suggest XPL HI with neutral tint.
2. Replace the driver with a higher powered one. Either a FET driver or a higher amp regulated driver. However, be aware that the S2+ doesn't have any heatsinking, so if you select a FET driver you might not be able to run it on turbo very long.
3. If you do select a FET driver, make sure to buy some quality cells to go with it. I suggest Samsung 30Q 18650.

A good place to get the above parts and cells is Mountain Electronics. You'll need a soldering iron and basic soldering skills in order to do this mod. The S2+ fits a 16mm star and 17mm driver.

*Other alternatives:*
1. Buy a different host for the light. The Convoy S2 is the same diameter has a deeper reflector than the S2+. Throw won't be much different, but the corona (the section of the beam around the hotspot) will be slightly brighter 
2. Buy a zoomable light that fits an 18650. That would give you the runtime of your Convoy with the throw of the small zoomies you tried.
3. Buy a zoomable light and upgrade its emitter and driver. This option would probably give you the best possible throw for the size of the light.
4. One disadvantage is that small tube-shaped 18650 powered zoomable lights may be difficult to find.
5. Go for overkill: buy a Jaxman E2L host and equip it with triple XPL HI and a FET driver. Run on a 30Q. With this setup you should get close to 3000 lumens on a fresh cell. The beam will be floody but it will be so bright you'll get quite a bit of throw anyways. Downside is the massive wall of light will illuminate objects in the foreground making it harder to see objects in the distance.


----------

